# 03 bumper on 04



## kurupt_67 (May 24, 2004)

would the hood, fenders, headlights, and front bumper of a 03 bolt up to a 04, if not how hard would this conversion be.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

good question... ill have to look up and see if the parts that the parts bolt up to are the same... 

im pretty sure it will work if you do them all.. would be a whole front end conversion... cool!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes, they would all work, hood, headlights, fenders, and bumper.....

but why in this case did you even buy the 04?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

chimmike said:


> yes, they would all work, hood, headlights, fenders, and bumper.....
> 
> but why in this case did you even buy the 04?


Well, I know I bought the 04 since that was all that was available and i got a hella good price for it...the salesman thought it was an 03  so can you say...4 grand cheaper hehe...I also know how to haggle

I was interested in changing the 04 front end with an 03 too. i guess i'll sit and wait until a badass body kit comes out...


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

kurupt_67 said:


> would the hood, fenders, headlights, and front bumper of a 03 bolt up to a 04, if not how hard would this conversion be.


it has been done
http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86197


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> it has been done
> http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=86197



yeah but how do you get a front end...anyone want to trade....What's cool is my mom has a 03 ser same color....I should just do it one night...

how long does it take?

That is so cool....parts list and everything...


----------



## kurupt_67 (May 24, 2004)

i got the 04 because it was brand new with no miles. And i have to do the bodykit while i have the money.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> yeah but how do you get a front end...anyone want to trade....What's cool is my mom has a 03 ser same color....I should just do it one night...
> 
> how long does it take?
> 
> That is so cool....parts list and everything...



all your questions were answered by that link. they did it about a day (having never done it before, it aint rocket science) 
yes, you should do it one night, but make sure you tell her your doing it lol. you dont want her freaking out in the morning because she cant get into her (your) car lol


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

03SentraXE said:


> all your questions were answered by that link. they did it about a day (having never done it before, it aint rocket science)
> yes, you should do it one night, but make sure you tell her your doing it lol. you dont want her freaking out in the morning because she cant get into her (your) car lol


haha...yeah i read the link more carefully after i asked those questions...

She's not game for switching them...I think she only wants it because I want it now...

kurupt_67, have you found a body kit?? Because as Far as i know...there's nothing for the 04...please someone prove me wrong...but the only "kit" i've seen is here http://www.cardomain.com/id/yellowv22

which i think is really cool....but he had it custom done....

Anyone know a place in the MD, PA or VA area that does custom bumpers??


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

you will also need the 03 bumper support thing


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

So does that mean, that if I get an aftermarket front bumper, hood, and fenders, all I would need to really get off of an old sentra are the headlights? That and the support thing that tek is talking about? I'm sure just headlights aren't that hard to get ahold of... might be expensive from the dealer, but you could probably find them off of a totalled SER if they got hit in the rear (might be able to find all the parts you need for that matter). I wonder if anyone plans on designing an '04 kit that makes the front end look like a slightly more aggressive '03, that would be nice. I'd be all over it.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Sabin76 said:


> So does that mean, that if I get an aftermarket front bumper, hood, and fenders, all I would need to really get off of an old sentra are the headlights? That and the support thing that tek is talking about? I'm sure just headlights aren't that hard to get ahold of... might be expensive from the dealer, but you could probably find them off of a totalled SER if they got hit in the rear (might be able to find all the parts you need for that matter). I wonder if anyone plans on designing an '04 kit that makes the front end look like a slightly more aggressive '03, that would be nice. I'd be all over it.


I'm sure that there will eventually be a body kit for the 04...right now we just have to sit and wait...

I think waiting or having a custom bumper molded is the best option...It would cost you ALOT to build yourself an 03 bumper...


----------



## Sabin76 (Aug 23, 2003)

I wasn't thinknig that they would never make one, I just thought that many '04 owners would like to have their cars look a lot more like the '02-'03's. I would take a kit that made my '04 look like a more aggressive '03 in a heartbeat... well as soon as I had the cash anyway.

Wasn't there a guy that came on here looking for suggestions to make a body kit (think it was for the '02-'03s). Whatever happened to him? I wonder if he still checks his long dead poll... maybe I should do a little ressurecting  .


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Sabin76 said:


> I wasn't thinknig that they would never make one, I just thought that many '04 owners would like to have their cars look a lot more like the '02-'03's. I would take a kit that made my '04 look like a more aggressive '03 in a heartbeat... well as soon as I had the cash anyway.
> 
> Wasn't there a guy that came on here looking for suggestions to make a body kit (think it was for the '02-'03s). Whatever happened to him? I wonder if he still checks his long dead poll... maybe I should do a little ressurecting  .


Go for it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the fenders are the same!


----------



## weaksauce (Nov 13, 2003)

CONVERSION

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=37364&highlight=


----------

